# Newbie - Question on snowboard length



## mrnec (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi,
New to the forum and new to snowboarding.
Bought a second hand board with bindings, mint condition for 100$. 
I was told by the seller that the board was 137cm long, but it turns out to be 147cm.
I'm 5'2" (159cm). Is the board too long for my height? 
Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Unless you are an NBA player or a dwarf,... _height_ doesn't really factor into it. 

Board length is best determined by weight. At least as a starting off point, especially for Noobs! 

Once you've got some experience and progressed a bit, you will start to figure out your own preferences. Your likes & dislikes regarding riding style. For example,.. are you a groomer cruiser, a point 'n shooter, pow hound, park rat, etc?

Only *Then* will you want to start making some choices for more or less board length to accommodate and fine tune your riding preferences. 

For now,.. your likely best option is to find a board length that has you right in the middle of its weight range. (Probably middle of the road flex also. Too stiff isn't always fun starting out.) :shrug:

As always in this, personal preference is king, so Ymmv!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes to all that ^, but even not knowing your weight it's very unlikely a 147 is going to be too big for you. You'd have to be around 80lbs or the board would have to be very wide for its length.


----------



## mrnec (Dec 18, 2018)

This is the board I bought.
So 147cm is ok for a 5'2", 110lbs woman?









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmmm... you could do with smaller, since you're a beginner. Can you give the board back since it doesn't have the adverted size? If not, just try it. No loss.


----------



## mrnec (Dec 18, 2018)

neni said:


> Hmmm... you could do with smaller, since you're a beginner. Can you give the board back since it doesn't have the adverted size? If not, just try it. No loss.


That is what a friend had told me.. to get a smaller board in the 130's cm.
Can't return it lol
Going for my first ride tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

mrnec said:


> That is what a friend had told me.. to get a smaller board in the 130's cm.
> Can't return it lol
> Going for my first ride tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Well, you're light and persumably have petite feet... the board will be just more effort to turn when it's longer. But you can have fun on an bit oversized board, too. If you can affort to replace it, great. If not, just ride it. It'll just take bit longer/more strength till you master it.


----------



## mrnec (Dec 18, 2018)

neni said:


> Well, you're light and persumably have petite feet... the board will be just more effort to turn when it's longer. But you can have fun on an bit oversized board, too. If you can affort to replace it, great. If not, just ride it. It'll just take bit longer/more strength till you master it.


Thanks for the advice!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

This is a generic snowboard weight/length chart. As you can see, you're not too far off of range. 









As you can see you're at the top of the range for decks between 135-146 and near the bottom for 142-148. However there is a lot of overlap between them. This is because it really depends on the type of board, the riders strength & skill. It is also not gender specific either. So LOTS of variables acccounting for the apparent overlap. 

Unless your particular board is a *very* stiff ride? You'll probably be alright with it. 

Keep in mind that this _is_ a generic example and does not take into account various board characteristics. Things like side cut radius, camber profile, the flex/stiffness of any particular deck amongst other things. 

My advice is, regardless of what board you're on,.. get yourself a private or group lesson or two on it and just go have fun. :grin:


----------



## mrnec (Dec 18, 2018)

Wow thank you!
I am getting a private lesson tomorrow and hopefully I'm a born rider 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mrnec said:


> Wow thank you!
> I am getting a private lesson tomorrow and hopefully I'm a born rider
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


AWESOME!!! :cheer:

_Best_ thing you could do for yourself. Many of us here, even some of the long time riders will still take a lesson every now & then to help progress or learn something new. 

Good going! :grin:


----------

